# Arthroscopic Biceps Tenotomy



## marjoriem23 (Feb 11, 2019)

I know that Arthroscopic Biceps Tenotomy is coded as CPT 29822 (limited debridement). The surgeon also performed Arthroscopic Rotator Cuff Repair, AC joint resection and Subacromial decompression & acromioplasty. I know that with the limited debridement, it can't be coded separately per the NCCI edit. Can the 29822 for Biceps tenotomy be billed separately?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 12, 2019)

*29822 can only be billed on its own*

Per the 2017 CMS NCCI Surgical Policy Manual code 29822 can only be billed on its own, never with any other code. With shoulder coding, if it hits an edit, it can't be billed unless done on the opposite shoulder. So no, you can't use 29822 to bill for the tenotomy when RTC repair was performed and other restorative procedures.


----------



## MI_CODER (Feb 12, 2019)

I agree with orthocoderpgu.

Per the 2019 NCCI Policy Manual (Chapter 4 #7), "Shoulder arthroscopy procedures include limited debridement (e.g., CPT code 29822) even if the limited debridement is performed in a different area of the same shoulder than the other procedure."


----------

